# Michael Burton



## jasper (May 21, 2004)

Long shot, but has anybody heard of, or know of, a Micheal Burton going under the Title of Commodore?
Apologies for being vague. Would a Commodore even be a recognisable rank in The MN? 
Any help would be appreciated.
Thank You.


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

I met a MN Commodore once, he was with Cunard.

geoff


----------



## cacique (Mar 26, 2005)

In Palm Line we had a Commodore Master and a Commodore Chief Engineer.

Cacique.


----------



## Alistair Macnab (May 13, 2008)

*Commodores*

Bank Line also conferred Commodore to the senior Master and Senior Engineer Officer. Never having got to such an exalted position, I would not be surprised if the Lord Inverforth did not provide a bonus along with the courtesy honorific. Such titles were widely known and respected throughout the fleet.

With so many younger men appointed to shore positions as Assistant Superintendents in all the key ports (Bank Line was, of course, world-wide) the commodore honorific was seen as a recognition of those senior company men who had stayed at sea. It was a very good idea.


----------



## Engine Serang (Oct 15, 2012)

Kuwait Shipping made do without a Commodore. It is more appropriate on ships that carry paying passengers, or guests as they are called nowadays. A little bit of BS keeps the guests content.


----------



## Ian Lawson (Apr 30, 2017)

Engine Serang said:


> Kuwait Shipping made do without a Commodore. It is more appropriate on ships that carry paying passengers, or guests as they are called nowadays. A little bit of BS keeps the guests content.


KSC would probably have preferred the title Sheik!


----------



## Ian Lawson (Apr 30, 2017)

jasper said:


> Long shot, but has anybody heard of, or know of, a Micheal Burton going under the Title of Commodore?
> Apologies for being vague. Would a Commodore even be a recognisable rank in The MN?
> Any help would be appreciated.
> Thank You.



Meaningless title as we all knew exactly who was the senior Master. Can't even imagine how a Ch.Eng would react to such a title as most I sailed did not even know where the ER door was! I remember one in Geest line who justified wearing a dressing gown all day as saying ' the day I have to go in the ER is the day I ask for a replacement 2/Eng". That says it all. What a Banker!!!!


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

jasper said:


> Long shot, but has anybody heard of, or know of, a Micheal Burton going under the Title of Commodore?
> Apologies for being vague. Would a Commodore even be a recognisable rank in The MN?
> Any help would be appreciated.
> Thank You.


Roughly,when was he born?/where? May have some trace assistance.

geoff


----------



## Engine Serang (Oct 15, 2012)

KSC would probably have preferred the title Sheik!

Ian, knowing who replaced us the title Maharaja or Great Panjandrum would be more appropriate.


----------



## Ian Lawson (Apr 30, 2017)

Engine Serang said:


> KSC would probably have preferred the title Sheik!
> 
> Ian, knowing who replaced us the title Maharaja or Great Panjandrum would be more appropriate.


Well understood!


----------



## Samsette (Sep 3, 2005)

You have to have a name like James Gordon Partridge Bisset and, coming from Liverpool helps.


----------



## Engine Serang (Oct 15, 2012)

Coming from Liverpool never helps.


----------



## mathieson (Jul 3, 2017)

BP Tankers had a Commodore/Master and Commodore Chief Engineer in the 70s.
I sailed with Commodore Davis.


----------



## david freeman (Jan 26, 2006)

a mike burton was the manager of a trawling company on St Andrews Dock Hull in 72/74 ran the Trawlers named after modern aurthors, and later he moved his company to North Sheilds fish dock, when st andrews dock finially closed in 76/78?


----------



## Engine Serang (Oct 15, 2012)

Newington Trawlers, owned the Hammond Innes. Pioneers in trawlers with stern doors when most other owners has "Side winders".


----------



## jasper (May 21, 2004)

david freeman said:


> a mike burton was the manager of a trawling company on St Andrews Dock Hull in 72/74 ran the Trawlers named after modern aurthors, and later he moved his company to North Sheilds fish dock, when st andrews dock finially closed in 76/78?


Thank you.


----------



## McLamont (Aug 25, 2017)

Hi Jasper,

I know a Michael Burton who goes by Commodore. Served in Malawi. Went on to run a care home in Derby. Could this be the man you are looking for?

Rgrds


----------

